# If Disney Had Drawn Harry Potter Movies...



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2009)

Found this site and was amazed at it... the artist draws what looks like typical Walt Disney style, but for the entire Harry Potter series. His renderings are neat and you can almost SEE the films being done that way. 
This is called the Azkaban Project and is an introduction to the artist's work http://www.nocturnalsoldier.org/Tealin/azka/azkaproj01.html ... it's 20 pages long but you'll end up turning them as you go... the rest of the man's Potter's work can be found here: http://www.nocturnalsoldier.org/Tealin/  scroll down to find the books and go from there... 

enjoy...  

Question: would you have enjoyed the films if they were rendered THIS way or still prefer them live?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool drawings.  Very Disneylike.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish I could draw


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice drawings.

I would have prefered the drawings if it meant that they could have done the ENTIRE book as the movie instead of taking parts out due to cost/time limits.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2009)

Very good drawings but as Bob said,very Disney....and they all looked American! I know that sounds odd perhaps but Harry, Hermoine and co didn't look at all English.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Very good drawings but as Bob said,very Disney....and they all looked American! I know that sounds odd perhaps but Harry, Hermoine and co didn't look at all English.


 
Do you think that the movie characters look English?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 15, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Do you think that the movie characters look English?


I'd hope so as most of them are from England, Scotland or Ireland...
Emma Watson was born in Paris...


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Very good drawings but as Bob said,very Disney....and they all looked American! I know that sounds odd perhaps but Harry, Hermoine and co didn't look at all English.


 
Not sure what you mean by this.  I wasn't aware that English people looked different than Americans (clothes aside)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW!!! who knew that Dumbledore was in the sword and the stone 

Nice pictures


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. I wasn't aware that English people looked different than Americans (clothes aside)


 
Funnily enough they do! Watch footage perhaps from You Tube with the sound off and guess people's nationality from their faces, actions, body language etc and you'll see there is actually quite a difference.

English people do also look different from Scots, Irish, Welsh and Cornish as the latter are all Celtic. It's reasonably easy to tell Europeans apart as well, not just obvious ones like Scandanavians and Hispanics but French, Dutch and of course Germans. Anzacs look different from Americans too. Have a look at pictures of American servicemen compared to British too, you wil pick their nationalities out I promise!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Funnily enough they do! Watch footage perhaps from You Tube with the sound off and guess people's nationality from their faces, actions, body language etc and you'll see there is actually quite a difference.
> 
> English people do also look different from Scots, Irish, Welsh and Cornish as the latter are all Celtic. It's reasonably easy to tell Europeans apart as well, not just obvious ones like Scandanavians and Hispanics but French, Dutch and of course Germans. Anzacs look different from Americans too. Have a look at pictures of American servicemen compared to British too, you wil pick their nationalities out I promise!


Hmm... I'd guess the differences were in the _smiles_ :uhyeah: 

*runs and ducks for cover*... (just kidding dearie)



Tez3 said:


> Have a look at pictures of American servicemen compared to British too, you wil pick their nationalities out I promise!


 Hmm what about those of African descent? Or Asian ?


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 15, 2009)

Considering that many of us Americans are only a generation or two removed from our immigrant ancestors and have only been a nation here for a couple of hundred years. I don't see how we can "look" all that much different from anybody else.

IMO most of those drawings look like characteratures of the movie actors anyway.


----------



## Carol (Oct 15, 2009)

I think there are differences among US vs UK people, including those that are not Caucasian.  Subtle differences in style, facial expressions, projections of attitude...its really difficult for me to put my finger on it....but to me, it does appear to be there.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 15, 2009)

Something I did notice as a serviceman overseas is that Europeans do seem to be able to tell one European from another, while I couldnt. I think it comes from being raised in the "meltingpot" of America. While I can see ancestry through obvious traits like skin tone, cheekbones etc. A German didnt look much different from a Frenchman from a Brit to me till I heard them speak.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2009)

African Americans do look American! Obama is very American, it may be because he has American habits. His wife too could not be taken for anything other than American. Young West Indians don't look adults in the eye when talking to them, it's deemed disrespectful (caused problems with the police in the early days of immigration here) so it may be something subliminal we see but don't realise. Yes American Asians too are American, can't mistake them either. 
The teeth thing is an old one lol, our teeth are healthy we just don't see the need to be clones of each other, we like individuality even in the way our teeth are lined up. All white, all even teeth look like dentures lol! Bet it costs a fortune too.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 16, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Something I did notice as a serviceman overseas is that Europeans do seem to be able to tell one European from another, while I couldnt. I think it comes from being raised in the "meltingpot" of America. While I can see ancestry through obvious traits like skin tone, cheekbones etc. A German didnt look much different from a Frenchman from a Brit to me till I heard them speak.


 

I would agree, I don't think you could tell an American from British decent, from a British person until you started with the other visual clues of behavior, dress, mannerisms etc.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I would agree, I don't think you could tell an American from British decent, from a British person until you started with the other visual clues of behavior, dress, mannerisms etc.


 

Perhaps but I think not that's why I said have a look at service people in photos where just heads are shown and it's not the haircuts either. I don't really know how it works but it does, there is an 'American' look! It's also easy to tell Europeans apart.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 17, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I don't really know how it works but it does, there is an 'American' look!


 
Translation "American" = Fat Lazy Slob


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 17, 2009)

The drawings are very good, and yes, have a very American look to them. 

I much prefer the live action Harry Potter films as they are to the look of this particular animation. 1, because the animation is too American for a Harry Potter adaptation IMO, and 2, because I don't think that this artist--as spectacular as he is at expressions and human figures--has a good eye for the details that made the movies magical and whimsical, visually speaking.


----------

